

Thoughts on Ember.js - cdent
http://bengillies.tiddlyspace.com/Thoughts%20on%20Ember.js

======
randev
Since reading about <http://roca-style.org>, I've really come to understand
the errors of our ways: client-side processing is great, but these things
_massively_ abuse that opportunity.

